# Back to the Smoke 400 9th June



## Ian H (22 May 2018)

This is a linear, place-to-place route from Exeter St David's to London Marylebone. 
X-rated with a postal finish. Here's a map.

Routesheet, gpxeditor map, and gpx file are all now published (subject to last-minute route-checking).
http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/audax-events/73-back-to-the-smoke-400


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2018)

Last minute route-checking now complete – so routesheet and gpx have been updated today.


----------

